# Rubrikat > Mentori akademik >  Universiteti, 38 degët pa konkurs

## shtrigaa

Pollo: Në degët ku do të ketë numër të kufizuar pranimesh, kuotat janë në maksimumin e mundshëm 

Universiteti, 38 degët pa konkurs

Qeveria miratoi dje vendimin për kuotat dhe tarifat. Ja të gjitha degët ku pranimi i studentëve është i lirë 

Valmora Gogo

Në plot 38 degë të universiteteve shqiptare, pranimi do të jetë i lirë. Për maturantët që dëshirojnë të vazhdojnë studimet në këto degë nuk do të ketë asnjë lloj kufizimi. U përpoqëm që në kuadër të liberalizimit të miratojmë maksimumin e kuotave të pranimit, duke hequr numrin e mbyllur të pranimit në 38 degë, nga 77 që kanë universitetet tona,-u shpreh dje për liberalizimin e pranimit në degët e universiteteve, ministri i Arsimit dhe Shkencës, Genc Pollo. Liberalizimi i këtyre degëve është bërë me arsyen e vetme, pasi në vitet e kaluara nuk është realizuar kuota e planifikuar. 
Kështu, në degë të tilla, si gjuha frënge dhe angleze, degë të inxhinierisë, degët e Fakultetit të Shkencave të Natyrës, agronomia në Universitetin Bujqësor të Tiranës e shumë të tjera në universitetet e rretheve do të jenë të lira. Në këto degë, të interesuarit nuk kanë pse të frikësohen për konkurrencën mes mesatares së Maturës Shtetërore me njëri-tjetrin, pasi mund të hyjë kush të dëshirojë. 
Liberalizimi 
Në degët e liberalizuara dhe me numër të hapur parashikohet që numri i kandidatëve që përfitojnë në vitin e ri akademik 2006 - 2007 ti kalojë mbi 11 mijë studentë, - është theksuar dje gjatë një konference për shtyp në Ministrinë e Arsimit dhe Shkencës. Konferencë e mbajtur menjëherë pas miratimit të vendimit për kuotat dhe tarifat e shkollimit nga Këshilli i Ministrave. Në propozimet e kuotave, Ministria e Arsimit dhe Shkencës ka marrë në konsideratë edhe propozimet e universiteteve dhe shkollave të larta, duke llogaritur edhe hapësirën fizike të auditorëve bashkë me ngarkesën shkencore të profesoratit. Përveç kuotave kryesore dhe dytësore, janë parashikuar edhe kuota për shqiptarët jashtë trojeve, për degë të dytë dhe kuota për vitet e ndërmjetme. Ministri i Arsimit, Genc Pollo, ka bërë me dije gjithashtu se do të parashikohen edhe bursa për studentët. Pollo theksoi se universitetet do të pajisen me numrin e nevojshëm të pedagogëve, në të ardhmen, në mënyrë që mësimdhënia të bëhet në kushte të mira e të eliminohet mbingarkesa për të dyja palët. Me këtë ai ka garantuar plotësimin e një kërkese të hershme të universiteteve, që me ngulm kanë kërkuar kapacitete më të mira, në ambiente e në staf akademik. 
Studentët jashtë trojeve
Një mundësi e mirë për të studiuar në universitetet e vendit. Studentët e trojeve do të kenë privilegjin, për të mos u përfshirë në garën e të rinjve brenda Shqipërisë. Kandidatët shqiptarë nga trojet jashtë kufijve të vendit Kosovë, Maqedoni, Mali i Zi, Preshevë, Bujanovcë dhe Medvegjë, konkurrojnë ndërmjet tyre për kuotat e pranimit të përcaktuara sipas degëve, -thuhet në vendimin e Këshillit të Ministrave. Për studentët shqiptarë jashtë trojeve janë përcaktuar 309 kuota. Këto kuota janë të ndara, në të gjitha shkollat e larta dhe universitetet e vendit. Numrin më të madh të këtyre studentëve do ta mbajë Universiteti i Tiranës, tek i cili do të studiojnë 39 vetë. Dega më e populluar, nga këta studentë do të jetë infermieria. Ndërsa për shtetasit e huaj që dëshirojnë të studiojnë në Shqipëri, do të shprehet vetë Ministria e Arsimit dhe Shkencës. Kuotat e pranimit për shtetasit e huaj që do të studiojnë në shkollat e larta dhe universitetet e Republikës së Shqipërisë, administrohen nga Ministria e Arsimit dhe Shkencës, në bazë të kërkesave të paraqitura prej shkollave të larta dhe universiteteve, - thuhet në pikën 5 të vendimit të Këshillit të Ministrave.

Pranimet 
Vendimi, 200 kuota për kategoritë e veçanta
Një kategori e caktuar studentësh do të paguajnë vetëm gjysmën e tarifës së caktuar për degë. Këta janë studentët e verbër, invalidët paraplegjikë dhe tetraplegjikë, ish-të dënuar dhe ish-të përndjekur politikë dhe fëmijë të policëve të rënë në krye të detyrës. Numri i kandidatëve që përfitojnë nga kjo tarifë të jetë jo më i lartë se 200, -thuhet në vendimin e qeverisë. Madje, në vendim specifikohet se përzgjedhja e tyre do të jetë e njëjtë me atë të kandidatëve të tjerë: Matura Shtetërore dhe rezultatet e shkollës së mesme. Vendet e studentëve që do të vazhdojnë një degë të dytë do të shpërndahen nga Ministria e Arsimit dhe Shkencës. Masa e tarifës së shkollimit, për degë të dytë, është e barabartë me tarifën e shkollimit për kuotat dytësore, - vijon vendimi për kuotat e tarifat. Në fakt, përzgjedhja e studentëve, që do të vazhdojnë një degë të dytë do të bëhet mbi bazën e masës së ekuivalentimit dhe cilësisë së rezultateve. Ata do të konkurrojnë me dosje.

Trojet

Histori 3 
Gjeografi 2
Histori-gjeografi 8
Gjuhë-letërsi 11
Turqisht 3
Informatikë 7 
Gazetari 4
Punë sociale 7
Filozofi-sociologji 5
Psikologji 7
Shkencat politike 4
Drejtësi 6
Mjekësi 4
Stomatologji 4
Farmaci 4
Infermieri 21
Administrim-biznes 2
Ekonomiks 5
Informatikë ekonomike 4
Art skenik 4 
Arte figurative 4
Muzikë 4
Mekanikë 5
Inxhinieri materiale 5
Tekstil 5
Elektronikë 1
Ndërtim 1
Arkitekturë 1
Hidroteknikë 1
Inxhinieri ambienti 1
Drejtim Fermash dhe agronomi bujqësore 4 
Ekonomi dhe politikë agrare 2
Inxhinieri agrare në hortikulturë dhe mbrojtje bimësh 5
Inxhinieri agrare në prodhim bimor 3
Inxhinieri agrare në zootekni dhe blegtori 3
Akuakulturë dhe peshkim 2
Inxhinieri agromjedisi 3
Teknologji agroushqimore 5
Inxhinieri pyjesh 6 
Inxhinieri e përpunimit të drurit 6
Veterinari 9
Vreshtari dhe enologji 5
Edukim qytetar 4
Anglisht 11
Italisht 6
Cikël i ulët 11
Cikël parashkollor 15
Fizkulturë 2
Gjermanisht 5
Biologji-kimi 10
Kimi e përgjithshme 2
Kimi ushqimore 2
Kimi industriale 2
Matematikë 10
Fizikë 11
Administrim-biznes 9
Financë 9
Turizëm 6

Degët ku pranimi është i lirë

Degët ku pranimi është i lirë

Universiteti i Tiranës
Frëngjisht
Italisht
Gjuhë sllave ballkanike
Gjermanisht
Gjuhë dhe letërsi greke
Gjuhë turke
Histori-gjeografi
Edukim qytetar
Administrim publik
Matematikë
Fizikë
Kimi
Kimi teknologjike dhe ushqimore
Kimi Industriale
Matematikë-informatikë
Teknologji informacioni

Universiteti Politeknik i Tiranës

Mekanikë
Inxhinieria materiale
Tekstil
Inxhinieri matematike
Inxhinieri fizike
Inxhinieri gjeodezike
Inxhinieri ambienti
Inxhinieri në shkencat e tokës
Gjeoinformatikë
Inxhinieri e gjeoburimeve

Universiteti Bujqësor i Tiranës

Inxhinieri agrare në hortikulturë dhe mbrojtje bimësh
Inxhinieri agrare në prodhim Bimor
Inxhinieri agrare në zootekni dhe blegtori
Inxhinieri agromjedisi
Inxhinieri përpunim druri
Teknologji agroushqimore
Vreshtari dhe enologji
Akuakulturë dhe peshkim
Agronom agroushqimor

Universiteti i Gjirokastrës
Histori-gjeografi
Gjuhë dhe letërsi greke
Matematikë
Informatikë
Administrim publik. 

Universiteti i Shkodrës
Histori-gjeografi

Universiteti i Elbasanit
Edukim qytetar

Në të gjitha shkollat e larta dhe universitetet në degët frëngjisht, italisht, gjermanisht.
Në të gjitha shkollat e larta dhe universitetet në degët mësues për ciklin e ulët
mësues për Ciklin Parashkollor.
Në universitetet rajonalë në degët Administrim-biznes, ekonomiks, financë, turizëm, Marketing. 
Në universitetet rajonalë në degët matematikë-fizikë, biologji-kimi.

Universiteti i Vlorës
Teknologji informacioni
Inxhinieri detare
Navigacion

----------


## Nardi89

Eshte akoma ne fuqi ky ligj, qe te zgjedheim nje nga keto dege dhe te fillojme studimet?

----------

